# Spinning - blended this fiber today and I want to blend more



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

I purchased some batts of pink,green,and white wool with black alpaca. When I started to spin it, I didn't like it, so I blended in more green, purple, white and a hot pink. Plied it to a purple and white blend. I'm happy with the results. Do you think I did ok?

Now I've got it stuck in my head that I want to make some yarn resembling Fall with yellow, orange, red and green blends. Should I blend or dye then fractal? How would you do it?


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

Love the result, very pretty yarn. Good job


----------



## CKnits (Jan 28, 2011)

I would love to quietly watch you spin. Amazes me how such nice yarn is produced. I've never seen the process.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

What beautiful colors! You did way better than ok....you did great!


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

I like the colours in the end product; soft and muted yet bold at the same time. You will have to post a photo when you make something with the yarn. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

deleted: double post, gremlins at work again.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh my what pretty yarn you did good. I would blend the new yarn if you have the roving in the colors you want. I do not dye yarn yet I have with the egg dyeing pellets once I liked the way it came out but I stressed to much about it. Blending the roving is the way to go for me as I could control how much of all the colors in the spin I wanted.


----------



## wool spinner (Mar 7, 2016)

This turned out awesome. You did a great job!


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

I prefer spinning fiber that is already dyed. It is more fun to watch the color changes and see what comes out when I'm done. Your yarn is beautiful!


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Beautiful yarn. Looking forward to seeing the Fall colors.


----------



## one more row (Nov 3, 2012)

I have a problem and need help. I washed some baby mohair before carding and it felted, not totally but is very time consuming to card. I thought of tossing it, but can't bare to do so. Any suggestions? I am using children's detangler spray that helps a little. I am using hand carders.
Thanks,
One More Row


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Your yarn is beautiful!

Hazel


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

one more row said:


> I have a problem and need help. I washed some baby mohair before carding and it felted, not totally but is very time consuming to card. I thought of tossing it, but can't bare to do so. Any suggestions? I am using children's detangler spray that helps a little. I am using hand carders.
> Thanks,
> One More Row


Dear One More Row 
It sounds to me like you are taking the perfect steps to solve the problem, even using the detangler! But, for more opinions, start a new post stating you need help and I think you could get more advice from others.


----------



## DeeFord (Oct 6, 2013)

Love your colors and yarn. Like your idea of fall colors, might have to try it. I think I would dye the fiber first or I'm afraid I would wind up with a bunch of brown fiber and I have enough brown alpaca fiber.


----------



## Spindoctor (Sep 6, 2016)

Lovely yarn. Keep it up!


----------



## nellig (May 10, 2016)

Love your yarn. You done good!????


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Your yarn is gorgeous!!! What are you planning to make with it? Hope you post pictures. Aloha... Bev


----------



## Fluteplayer7 (Jul 29, 2011)

I think it looks great!


----------



## kwharrod (Jul 24, 2012)

I really like the way your colors blended together. I am eager to see what you make with it. Your spinning is exquisite.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

I love this yarn


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Ohhhh, I love this yarn you have produced. Beautiful blend of colors. 
Since I don't dye, I would opt for blending to get your fall colorway, especially seeing how pretty this one turned out. You definitely have the eye to do it.


----------

